# Some of my other pets :)



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Oh my!*

That is a big spider (we have tarantulas around here and they are not that big!).

Very nice snakes. Do they bite?!


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

None of the snakes bite, I have around 20. I have 32 tarantula's . 3 are bird eaters wich are around the 9 inch mark and still growing


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW that's a lot of critters :bolt:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow snakes and a spider id be terrified lol wouldnt get any sleep if they were in my house  might get out in the night.


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

lol has been known but they're all big so easy to find :laugh:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

dandydi said:


> lol has been known but they're all big so easy to find :laugh:




:spider::ahhhhh::bump2:

I definatly would get no sleep lol


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

The big 1 in the 1st pic got out last week, she's around 8/9 inch leg span. Was easy to find her as she's too heavy to climb walls and waaaaay to big to squish under the living room door, so I knew she was deffo in the living room as I always close the door last thing at night. Moved the snake vivs and there she was lol. I hurt her leg catching her tho cos she ran at the exact second I slammed a tub over her  its not bothering her tho so alls well. :dance:
Oh by the way anyone want to pop in for coffee is very welcome, just 1 rule tho, you have to bond with the spidey's 1st lol


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Wouldnt be paying you a visit lol iv a spider phobia lol!!!!


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful creepy crawlies! I love snakes and used to keep ball pythons,
and western ribbon snakes. One time I caught a female western ribbon
and a month or so later I walked into my room to discover little baby
ribbons in the aquarium! They give live birth like water snakes and
most poisonous snakes. 

I love your garter snake! what is the other snake?


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> Beautiful creepy crawlies! I love snakes and used to keep ball pythons,
> and western ribbon snakes. One time I caught a female western ribbon
> and a month or so later I walked into my room to discover little baby
> ribbons in the aquarium! They give live birth like water snakes and
> ...



Thanks, he's a dwarf corn snake, I have normal size corns, brazilian rainbow boa, milk snakes, king snakes, rosy boas, and a couple of crosses.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ahh!!! *points at dandydi* Seee there ARE people out there that have more pets than I do!!! YAY! Can't wait to show hubby that it could be worse!! Maybe he'll quite complaining about our little mini zoo lol. 

Never been one to think of keeping spiders but I have to admit I watched a show on TV a week or so ago and was fanscinated by how many different kinds there are in the pet trade. Thats amazing. Do they have any type of odor like hermit crabs do? 

See, I might be interested in keeping a snake that stayed small. How big does a dwarf cornsnake get? Of course, my husband would divorce me so I suppose it's a non issues LoL. But very pretty...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Your spiders are awesome! I want a taratula so bad. Do you have any cats/ how do the react to the spiders?


----------

